# Buckroe Pier Opening May 30th



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

http://www.dailypress.com/news/dp-local_buckroepier_0512may12,0,7036640.story
Cool.


----------



## saltwaterrunner (Sep 5, 2004)

*Buckroe pier*

That is ribbon cutting, mayor etc. Soft opening for fishing is still on for May 22.:fishing:


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

The picture in the article looks like a heck of a nice pier. I am totally lost on that side of the water. Where is this pier located Terry and what do you think would be targeted most over there?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

The big thing off this pier that I'm looking for is cobia, but I've been told by folks who used to fish the old Buckroe pier, that you could catch just about anything out there that swims in the bay. 

As for how to get there, if you come from the HRBT, take the first exit for Mallory, and then take a left at the light. Keep driving down N Mallory until you come to Point Comfort Road. Take a right there and the road will dead end. The pier is down to your right. I have no idea where to park or if the pier has parking, but common sense woudl say it does.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

According to them the admission fee is per 24 hour period. Is that 24 hours as in _the exact time you enter the pier til exactly 24 hours later_...or 24 hours as in _midnight til 11:59 pm_??

Thanks

Fee Structure: http://www.hampton.gov/buckroe_pier_construction.html


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

My take is that the fee is for 24 hours starting when you arrive.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Can somebody tell me the difference of the "soft" opening, and the "grand" opening??? I never understand crap like that.. When they open on the 22nd, will they be open 24 hours??? Anybody up for a P&S get together on the 24th????? I'm going to probably go out there and check it out if they're open!!!!! I guess being it's a city run pier, that means no beer??


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I'd be down to head out there for a bit to check it out. As for the beer thing...while I love a cold one every now and again, I'd rather not deal with drunken arseholes trying harder to kill brain cells than catch fish. I can live without the drunken idiots and be much happier for it.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

basstardo said:


> I'd be down to head out there for a bit to check it out. As for the beer thing...while I love a cold one every now and again, I'd rather not deal with drunken arseholes trying harder to kill brain cells than catch fish. I can live without the drunken idiots and be much happier for it.


I personally like to kick back a few beers on the pier, but I have seen guys that can't handle their alcohol getting rowdy on the piers before... I'd be down for meeting up out there... Looks like I'll try to make it out there on the 24th..


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

./rant on

Guys who can drink a few and not want to kick everyone's ass on the pier are fine with me as well, but there's always that one jackass that ruins it for everyone else. One of my biggest pet peeves is someone who can't handle their drinking. If you can't drink and not act like a tool, then don't drink.

./rant off 

If the weather holds out and we're not drowning in t-storms still, I'll be out there.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

basstardo said:


> ./rant on
> 
> Guys who can drink a few and not want to kick everyone's ass on the pier are fine with me as well, but there's always that one jackass that ruins it for everyone else. One of my biggest pet peeves is someone who can't handle their drinking. If you can't drink and not act like a tool, then don't drink.
> 
> ...


I agree 100% Terry.. That's still two weeks away almost. I'll post up a thread asking who's going to be out there before that weekend.. I'm looking forward to checking her out!!!


----------



## Ociferscott (Apr 24, 2009)

drawinout said:


> Can somebody tell me the difference of the "soft" opening, and the "grand" opening??? I never understand crap like that.. When they open on the 22nd, will they be open 24 hours??? Anybody up for a P&S get together on the 24th????? I'm going to probably go out there and check it out if they're open!!!!! I guess being it's a city run pier, that means no beer??


Why not, count me in. My co-workers tell me there could be some good Cobia fishing at Buckroe if the weather/water is just right.

Warning: that is Labor Day weekend.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Ociferscott said:


> Why not, count me in. My co-workers tell me there could be some good Cobia fishing at Buckroe if the weather/water is just right.
> 
> Warning: that is Labor Day weekend.


Cobia is what Buckroe is known for.. I haven't fished out there. I like the idea of the 70' T... Looking forward to checking it out.... Maybe some of you guys that fished the old Buckroe pier alot could throw out some of your fish stories.. If I remember right, somebody told me when the cobia are around, the old T would be loaded up with heavers like the LIP during a drum run.. I know alot of you guys live in that area, and I wouldn't mind reading some good old Buckroe fish stories from those of you that frequented the pier...opcorn::beer:opcorn::fishing: Don't know if a new thread would be more appropriate for that, as I'm not trying to hijack...


----------



## sirstreet (Dec 11, 2008)

I havent caught a cobe yet but i've caught plenty sharks just out on the beach.But since I was a kid its always been some good fishing out there,I'm lookin forward to fishing the new pier but its gonna be packed once it opens:fishing:


----------



## saltwaterrunner (Sep 5, 2004)

*buckroe pier opening*

The soft opening is just that everything may not be completely up and running but the pier will be accessible to fishing and should be 24 hrs right away. Good luck to all during this startup.:fishing:


----------



## SPECKS (May 14, 2007)

It will be different walking the new pier. I fished the old one from the late seventies on... many long days and nights there and at times didn't leave for two days. It won't be the same... The old Cyclone pinball machine as you walked in, the slate board and old photos hanging on the walls, the stale smell of the old wood, the ever present old couple that managed it, the two for a 1.50 chili dogs won't be there but the memories will. Here's a quick one... Had to have been around 1990 a friend of mine and I headed out around 11 pm to fish for trout under the lights. Most of the time we jigged one rod and set out a larger bait to see what might give it a run. After we set out the big rods we watched a kid about 12 years old come down with a parent to be dropped off with someone who was staying out all night they knew. He had 2 custom heavers his dad had let him use. It was an August night and not many out to fight the humidity so there was plenty of room on the T. The kid baits up with spot and proclaims he is cobia fishing. Most of the time at night the sharks were always around to give a few runs but we never saw many cobia at night caught. He tosses both rigs out and within 10 mins. or so he wandered away from the T bored already. At that point one of his rods gives the old hovering butt off the planks for a second and just snatches over the rail, we hear the rod splash a few yards out and then a second splash way in the distance. Whatever it was had been big. We yell to him and he at that point claimed his dad was going to kill him since he left the drag too tight and lost the rod. Not another second after that his other rod goes off screaming. He tried to set the hook and gets mush on the other end... then it does set for him...a few mins. later he brings up dad's other rod, we help him get it up and over the rail and yep fish is still on. (He crossed up his lines when he set them out.) A 40 min. fight ensues and at the end a 50 plus pound cobia was netted.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

saltwaterrunner said:


> The soft opening is just that everything may not be completely up and running but the pier will be accessible to fishing and should be 24 hrs right away. Good luck to all during this startup.:fishing:


Thanks for all the info. saltwaterrunner.. If I remember correctly, you were the first one that posted up the opening date as May 22-23.. Good information!!:beer:


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

SPECKS said:


> It will be different walking the new pier. I fished the old one from the late seventies on... many long days and nights there and at times didn't leave for two days. It won't be the same... The old Cyclone pinball machine as you walked in, the slate board and old photos hanging on the walls, the stale smell of the old wood, the ever present old couple that managed it, the two for a 1.50 chili dogs won't be there but the memories will. Here's a quick one... Had to have been around 1990 a friend of mine and I headed out around 11 pm to fish for trout under the lights. Most of the time we jigged one rod and set out a larger bait to see what might give it a run. After we set out the big rods we watched a kid about 12 years old come down with a parent to be dropped off with someone who was staying out all night they knew. He had 2 custom heavers his dad had let him use. It was an August night and not many out to fight the humidity so there was plenty of room on the T. The kid baits up with spot and proclaims he is cobia fishing. Most of the time at night the sharks were always around to give a few runs but we never saw many cobia at night caught. He tosses both rigs out and within 10 mins. or so he wandered away from the T bored already. At that point one of his rods gives the old hovering butt off the planks for a second and just snatches over the rail, we hear the rod splash a few yards out and then a second splash way in the distance. Whatever it was had been big. We yell to him and he at that point claimed his dad was going to kill him since he left the drag too tight and lost the rod. Not another second after that his other rod goes off screaming. He tried to set the hook and gets mush on the other end... then it does set for him...a few mins. later he brings up dad's other rod, we help him get it up and over the rail and yep fish is still on. (He crossed up his lines when he set them out.) A 40 min. fight ensues and at the end a 50 plus pound cobia was netted.


That is one heck of a story SPECKS!!! Thanks for sharing that... Makes me really wish I had checked the pier out the way it used to be... I remember how excited I used to get going to Jennette's pier when I was a young lad.. I did a report in 5th grade using my dad's big ole 1980 something camcorder that I shared with my class.... Shows how much things have changed in what seems like such a short period of time.. That camcorder probably weighed 15-20 pounds.. Guess this was around 1990 when I did the report for my 5th grade class..... I think before it's over, most of the piers will be city run..... I guess it's good at least that they're being rebuilt... Like you said, there's just something about that old wood smell and hometown feel that can't be replaced.

Ryan


----------



## Tonyfish (Aug 9, 2007)

basstardo said:


> ./rant on
> 
> Guys who can drink a few and not want to kick everyone's ass on the pier are fine with me as well, but there's always that one jackass that ruins it for everyone else. One of my biggest pet peeves is someone who can't handle their drinking. If you can't drink and not act like a tool, then don't drink.
> 
> ...


you complain a lot


----------



## croaker (Jun 18, 2004)

*Two silly questions*

1) What is the cost per 24hour period?

2) Coming from Richmond, which exit off 64? It's been awhile and this old brain seems to lost that critical piece of information.


----------



## jim of york (May 18, 2009)

Croaker - cost is supposed to be $8.00. It is supposed to open after 1:00 today due to them wanting to hype up the pier by teaching the young ones to fish in the morning. The exit will be the Mercury Blvd./ Coliseum exit. Hope this helps you out, and good luck fishing!!!


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Tonyfish said:


> you complain a lot


Thanks! I try.


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

SPECKS said:


> It will be different walking the new pier. I fished the old one from the late seventies on... many long days and nights there and at times didn't leave for two days. It won't be the same... The old Cyclone pinball machine as you walked in, the slate board and old photos hanging on the walls, the stale smell of the old wood, the ever present old couple that managed it, the two for a 1.50 chili dogs won't be there but the memories will. Here's a quick one... Had to have been around 1990 a friend of mine and I headed out around 11 pm to fish for trout under the lights. Most of the time we jigged one rod and set out a larger bait to see what might give it a run. After we set out the big rods we watched a kid about 12 years old come down with a parent to be dropped off with someone who was staying out all night they knew. He had 2 custom heavers his dad had let him use. It was an August night and not many out to fight the humidity so there was plenty of room on the T. The kid baits up with spot and proclaims he is cobia fishing. Most of the time at night the sharks were always around to give a few runs but we never saw many cobia at night caught. He tosses both rigs out and within 10 mins. or so he wandered away from the T bored already. At that point one of his rods gives the old hovering butt off the planks for a second and just snatches over the rail, we hear the rod splash a few yards out and then a second splash way in the distance. Whatever it was had been big. We yell to him and he at that point claimed his dad was going to kill him since he left the drag too tight and lost the rod. Not another second after that his other rod goes off screaming. He tried to set the hook and gets mush on the other end... then it does set for him...a few mins. later he brings up dad's other rod, we help him get it up and over the rail and yep fish is still on. (He crossed up his lines when he set them out.) A 40 min. fight ensues and at the end a 50 plus pound cobia was netted.


I don't remember when but I saw the same thing happen on that pier. The only difference was the fish was not landed. No one had a gaff or a net and the fish finally wrapped a pilling and broke off. That makes me think that cobia could be caught at night just as often as in the daytime if the regulars were fishing for them.


----------



## ro-h2o (Feb 21, 2005)

I used to live on buckroe at night. Mostly fishing for sharks and trout but I have seen at least 6 cobia caught at night. I would always have cutbait out all night but never got a cobia. The pattern that I put together was a high tide change on a full moon. Every time there was a cobia caught at night when I was there those were the conditions. Hope to see some fellow P&S brothers and sisters out there on Sunday. The wife and another couple and I are meeting at the pier at 7am when it opens. See you there. Scott


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I spent allot of time out there in the Mid Seventies. Returning in the 1990's. I saw many things out there. But Cobia at night it was basically on a Full Moon in June. It still will not be the same. I may visit Sunday Morning if the stars align right.


----------



## Blloyd (Oct 26, 2004)

croaker said:


> 1) What is the cost per 24hour period?
> 
> 2) Coming from Richmond, which exit off 64? It's been awhile and this old brain seems to lost that critical piece of information.


I usually take the last exit before the tunnel - believe it's the Buckroe / Phoebus exit. Take a left at the light go straight for about 3 miles? and turn right by the second 7-11 you pass and you'll run straight into the beach and take a right. Not saying the Coliseum exit doesn't work, just giving another way to get there.


----------



## skider (Feb 14, 2009)

I HAVE CAUGHT AND WITNESSED COBIA SPANISH MACKEREL AND BIG SHARKS FROM BUCKROE AND SEAGULL .MY BUDDY KURT CAUGHT A COBIA AT 3 AM ON THE POINT ONE NIGHT AND MARK WAS PASSED OUT IN THE BACK OF THETRUCK SO KURT PULLED OPEN HIS SWEATPANTS AND THREW THE COBIA UP HIS PANTS WHEN THE FISH WENT WILD MARK WOKE UP SCREAMIN AND KURT YELLS ITS A SHARK I HAVE NEVER SEEN ANY ONEJUMP SO FAR OUT OF TRUCK.:beer: I ALMOST WET MYSELF LAUGHING SO HARD


----------



## croaker (Jun 18, 2004)

*Thanks for the directions*

I haven't gone past the 664 exit in a long time. Probably won't make it down there util 6/13


----------

